# Colour code for the silver trim on a Rapido 9048 needed



## Hydrocell (Jan 29, 2011)

Dose anyone have the colour code for the silver trim on a Rapido 9048df, had my bike in front of my van today on it’s stand the wind blow it over and scratched the paint on the front, as you can well imagine the air was blue, know however I need to get it sorted.

Regards
Ray



site helper edit - moved to Rapido forum - more chance of response?


----------



## Wilfried (Jan 26, 2013)

Hydrocell said:


> Dose anyone have the colour code for the silver trim on a Rapido 9048df, had my bike in front of my van today on it's stand the wind blow it over and scratched the paint on the front, as you can well imagine the air was blue, know however I need to get it sorted.
> 
> Regards
> Ray
> ...


Hello,
idea, sending e-mail to the factory with the question?? send a picture to be clear

Willem


----------



## Hydrocell (Jan 29, 2011)

Hi Willem

Thanks for your replay i will get onto it today.

Regards
Ray


----------



## Hydrocell (Jan 29, 2011)

Just for information

I have received a colour code, which is RAL9010

Regards
Ray


----------



## Wilfried (Jan 26, 2013)

Hello,
for,our camper I received this


----------



## Hydrocell (Jan 29, 2011)

Hi Willem

Don't thank i had one 

Thanks for the pic's 

Regards
Ray


----------

